# lox rods



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Saw these rods at Amazon for $289.They look very whippy like a fly rod.The salesman said that they are from the same factory as nitro rods.Do they make one piece rods?I like the 1-3 kilo one.I would like to cast 1-9 gram japanese estuarine lures.What is your experience of these japanese rods and what is the best price in Sydney?
Thanks and regards,
johnny


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Johnny

I use Lox rods. there are similar but different to the Nitros. the hardware is where the difference is. Anyhow you can buy them at fish outa water at Mick Simmons in Sydney CBD fro $199.95

They are:
excellent rods
2 piece and come in a carry tube similar the the Nitros
cast up to 10gram lures
1 to 3 kg line

From what I am told they are produced in a large factory in China which produces undranded rods to marketing and distribution companies. I am told they come from the same or similar factory in china as the nitros









Me and my Lox rod at the Narabeen ABT


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the tips and thumbs up on them Keith as they certainly strike me as a great light weight high modulus "40 ton carbon" rod...certainly they are relatively very thin for their length and seem to be well made..


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

A very noce looking rod indeed...nearly bought one but figured hiding the price tag and receipt from SWMBO would be a bit hard.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Johnny rrp for the lox should be around $250, and obviously i rate them highly.

Having said that the first time i picked one up i wanted one and promised myself that if i did well in a bream comp I'd bite the bullet and get one. I did that and haven't put it down since. Now I'm lucky enough to play with which ever ones i choose.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

to answer the one piece question, no they don't come in a one piece version.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got one n love it..thanks fellas...to my ci4 stradic


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

johnny said:


> got one n love it..thanks fellas...to my ci4 stradic


Got that same Setup Johnny.

I stumbled upon the Lox at a 1/2 price sale, am sorry I didn't get another one


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Eric,you may find a few lox rods at 30%off this week only at amazon...liverpool..might be worth phoning to see what is left in the shop..

love the combo !


----------

